# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  أنتظر شذى حروفكم لتستقبل مداد كلماتي

## دموع الغصون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في الشبكة العنكبوتية الكثير والكثير من مرافئ لأقلامنا ولكن أشرعتنا لا تقبل أن ترسى إلا حيث يشاء القدر قد تطيل الإقامة وقد تشد رحالها خلال فترة قصيرة 
ما جذبني إلى هذا الصرح الجميل إنتمائه ووطنيته 
وللأمانه أنا لم أتصفح إلا القليل من المواضيع وما أثار إعجابي التفاعل والنشاط والولاء والإنتماء لهذا البلد 
لذلك أتمنى أن أجد ترحيب منكم يجبرني على البقاء بينكم والتجول بين حقول إبداعاتكم من فترة لأخرى كنوع من تبادل المعرفة والإرتشاف من بحور أفكاركم 
أنتظر شذى حروفكم لتستقبل مداد كلماتي ونزف قلمي 
دمتم ودام عبيركم يعطر المكان

----------


## حسان القضاة

اهلا وسهلا بك بيننا نتمنى أن نشاهد المزيد من بوح قلمك ومن نور شموعك بالاضافة لما كتبت ..نفتخر دوماً بوجود المبدعين ونتمنى أن يليق حصننا الشامخ بعطر قلمك لنقطف  تلك الحروف كالهدايا ..دمت بكل خير

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## احلام



----------


## Sc®ipt

اهلا و سهلا فيكي
نورتي المنتدى

----------


## دموع الغصون

> اهلا وسهلا بك بيننا نتمنى أن نشاهد المزيد من بوح قلمك ومن نور شموعك بالاضافة لما كتبت ..نفتخر دوماً بوجود المبدعين ونتمنى أن يليق حصننا الشامخ بعطر قلمك لنقطف تلك الحروف كالهدايا ..دمت بكل خير


*حسان القضاة*
*نقست لنا بأبجديتكلوحة من الإبداع تسر العيون وتجبر كل مار من هنا على الوقوف وتأمل جمال الكلمات و كرم الضيافة وجمال العبارات*
*تألق لا مثيل له 
باقات الورود وعطر الزهور*
*أقدمها لك ولروحك المتميزة المبدعة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> 


*زمردة* 
*أشكركِ على الترحيب  الجميل* 
*كم أسعدني تواجدكِ هنا* 
*ودي و وردي لكِ ولروحكِ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> 


*احلام*
*الشروق والنور لا يكتمل إلا بوجود أروح مبدعة كأرواحكم* 
*أشكركِ على الترحيب الجميل*
*تقديري لكِ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> اهلا و سهلا فيكي
> نورتي المنتدى


Sc®ipt
*مشكور على الترحيب الجميل* 
*النور نوركم * 
*أسعدتني جدا كلماتك* 
*لك ولروحك الجوري والياسمين* 
*ودي و تقديري*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*[align=center]أهلاً وسهلاً بالدموع
وأتمنى أن تكوني عِشْتِ قبلها حياةً سعيدة...
حياة الحزن والألم...
.
فنهاية الحزن؛
بداية الدموع...
.
فبين السعادتين... دموع
مع أنني أعيش الأولى...
و أخالني آنس بها...
.
أظنك ستعيشين عوالم كثيرة هنا...
وستعيشين ألوان كثيرة...
وأفكاراً كثيرة...
.
فأهلاً وسهلاً بِكِ في كُلِّ حين...
وسأنتظر...!
إلى متى ستبقين!...
دموع الغصون...!
.
.
.
تحية من القلعة
~ قلعتي أبدية~[/align]*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *[align=center]أهلاً وسهلاً بالدموع[/align]*





> [align=center]
> 
> *وأتمنى أن تكوني عِشْتِ قبلها حياةً سعيدة...*
> *حياة الحزن والألم...*
> *.*
> *فنهاية الحزن؛*
> *بداية الدموع...*
> *.*
> *فبين السعادتين... دموع*
> ...


قلعتي الأبدية 
أشكرك َ على هذه الكلمات التي تبعث الأمل وتنبئ بمولد حياة جديدة من رحم ألم قسوة الماضي والحاضر 
ولكن عندما تكون للغصون دموع يخيلُ لي بأنه مولد الأمل و النور مع بزوغ شمس أيامنا 
وجدتُ بينكم الكثير و ما شدني إليكم أكثر روح الترابط والاسرة الواحدة قد نفتقر إلى الكثير والكثير من بحور الحياة والمعرفة
ولكن لليس للمعرفة حدود 
ولا للطموح سقف 
أضن بانني سوف أبقى أتردد على هذا الصرح مادامت الأرواح تحلق في سمائه و الأقلام تبحر في بحور إبداعاتكم 
لأقتطف من زهور إبداعاتكم و من مرجان أفكاركم 
فاتمنى أن يروق لكم بقاء روحي ومعانقتها لأرواحكم

----------

